

Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Patents [video] - antileet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bxcc3SM_KA

======
mpercy
John does a good job of explaining the difference between software patents and
traditional hardware patents to the layperson. He notes that while hardware
patents are usually very specific, software patents can be so general as to
cover ideas that the patent holder "had never even dreamed of". He also
strongly implies that the US Innovation Act
<[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innovation_Act>](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innovation_Act>),
after being passed by the House, was killed in the Senate by lobbyists
representing trial lawyers.

------
Paul_S
Video not available in my country. Would be more ironic if the segment was
about distribution laws.

~~~
Zecc
Sometimes rewriting the URL helps. See if this works for you:

[https://www.youtube.com/embed/3bxcc3SM_KA](https://www.youtube.com/embed/3bxcc3SM_KA)

~~~
Paul_S
Nope, that only works for bypassing the requirement to login for age
restricted videos.

